# wireless connecton



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I am using Ubuntu 10.04, I hope this is the correct place to ask questions for this op system.
I am dual booting inside windows 7. I could not install Ubuntu by itself. When I boot to Ubuntu it does not activate the wireless connection even though it is working and on in windows. This seems to be the only problem I'm having with Ubuntu. Laptop is a Lenovo B560.
I should tell you that I'm a real newbie. So please any directions that are given should be given as simple and easy as possible. 
Thank you all for your help in advance.
LLMontana


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

If you are using Ubuntu inside Win7 then you are not dual booting but using Ubuntu as a virtual machine controlled by Win7. In that case you have to look into the virtual box arrangement/features of how to get a host system(Win7) to let a guest (Ubuntu) to access the same communication port which could be restricted.

In a standard stand alone installation where Ubuntu gets its own partition the Ubuntu Linux will automatically make the wireless connection and demand the required security password. You can check the wireless device by command "sudo ifconfig" where the device is listed under "wlan" and the wired devices by "eth".


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I am dual booting but I also have seen that I can uninstall Ubuntu by going to control panel in win. The wireless manager which looks like radio waves has an exclamation point over it. I have also seen that the wireless light stays dark in Ubuntu. I have tried to turn on the wireless connection by using the button to turn it on but still can not. In Win I can get on line so from this I would say that there is nothing wrong with the wireless connection.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the wireless "button" a hardware switch or a key that gets interpreted by a (Windows) utility?

What is the brand and model of the wireless adapter?



> I am dual booting inside windows 7.


If you mean that you installed Ubuntu with Wubi saying "inside windows" is going to be misunderstood by many people.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

yes I used wubi to install Ubuntu.
I went to device manager and found the following about the wireless adapter in my Lenovo b560. It's a Broadcom 802.11n network adapter and I'm using a hardware switch to turn on the adapter. It is on when I use windows and then I reboot to go to Ubuntu.
Hope this helps with the problem. I also took two screenshots and saved them to the desktop. If you would like to see these you will have to tell me how to post them here.
Thank you for your help.
LLMontana


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

TSG Posting a Screenshot

In Ubuntu: System - Administrative - Additional Drivers (maybe it's just "Drivers") - with luck you will find that there is a proprietary driver for the Broadcom adapter and all you have to do is agree to use it.

If that doesn't pan out settle back and do some reading in the old article New Linux Broadcom Wi-Fi drivers arrive and the newer thread Wireless Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter??!!.


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Open a terminal window, type in: 
ifconfig -a

Then please post your results.


----------



## thiyagu114 (May 27, 2009)

Check Ndiswrapper for your wifi connection.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are the results when I typed in ifconfig -a into the terminal I hope it shows as I never have posted and attachment before.


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Shows nicely! Ok, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't installed and some other issue. As mentioned by thiyagu114 check out ndiswrapper and see if you can install the driver that way.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are the results when did the following System-> administrative->additional drivers
I didn't find additional drivers but found Hardware drivers, when I opened this I got the following,
Downloading package indexes failed please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available-> close then searching for available drivers. On window hardware drivers get following message.
No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I went to a site that was called 802.11 sta I think it was sta. They had a driver there that one could download and install for 64 bit system which is what I am using. Would it be possible to install this driver. 
Would I install it in the following manner.
at terminal type apget then type in file name and after the name type install and click enter.
Could this do any harm to my systems ubunt or windows as windows is the only way for me to get online .


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is the name of the site that I went to
802.11 Linux STA driver


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yes I downloaded the driver and keeping it on my windows desktop.
Also if I can install this driver do I open my Ubuntu and then put it on the desktop if not could you tell me where to put it and how to do it. Please make it simple as I am a newbie and know relatively nothing about Linux systems including Ubuntu.
Thank you all for your help with this.
Montana


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

as for installing the driver with NDISwrapper don't you have to have a Win XP driver to do that? I don't have a driver at all for this as I'm using a laptop and they don't give you any drivers for the installed hardware. So I don't think that I can use NDISWrapper. I have some other info that I got by using the terminal. Should I post this information too?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You downloaded the driver from here? (Links are better than names for finding web sites.  )

Did you read the Readme.txt?

It's been awhile since I used Wubi. I'm not at all sure that while booted to Ubuntu you can access the hard drive (except, of course, for that part dedicated to Ubuntu). If you can, then it's easy to copy from Windows to Ubuntu (while in Ubuntu). Can you connect (in Ubuntu) by ethernet? Or copy the file onto a USB flash drive or CD and copy it to Ubuntu from there.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I did read the read me file. I must say that I didn't understand much of it especially the part about making the driver. I thought that all I had to do was download the driver and install it. As for installing it I would use apget and check my notes on commands to do it. Is it possible for me to do damage to my computer if I install it wrong. Would it affect the windows side when I install the driver and it goes south?
I would have to use a USB flash drive and could put it into Ubuntu. To do this would I do it the following way?
Install the USB flash drive then I could copy the driver folder to the desktop. Next I would open the terminal and use the command with the apget command. Is this the correct way to do it?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Can you please type the following in a terminal window and send me the results:

lspci -vnn | grep 14e4


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think/hope that hondafrank meant to say "post the results here" since we require all help to be done on the public forum. I did not earlier read through much of that Readme. Now that I have read parts I see that he is asking for information that should indicate whether you have a supported Broadcom adapter.

If it is supported then you should not have to download anything. Just follow the last 20 or so lines of that Readme.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is it possible for me to do damage to my computer if I install it wrong. Would it affect the windows side when I install the driver and it goes south?


I don't dare say "impossible," but the probability is infinitesimal.


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> I think/hope that hondafrank meant to say "post the results here" since we require all help to be done on the public forum.


 Sorry, I did mean post here, I'm too used to sending emails!!!


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

here is the terminal information


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

here is another screen shot oh yea sorry for the delay


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry for not posting the command line earlier.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Could you tell me what this command told the system to do? I would like to know that I could use it. Or maybe I should ask what information it gave you?
Thank you for your help, oh yea I now have two names in the right corner of the screen instead of one. I don't know what I did to do this. Could you please help me to get rid of one of the names.
Thank you for your help.
Montana


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to look back into this thread. The lspci command prints detailed info about all PCI buses and system devices. The 14e4 is your wireless card. So Ubuntu is seeing the hardware but still doesn't know how to use it.

Have you run all system updates?


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

No I can't because I can't get on line while I'm using Ubuntu. Is there a way that I can download the update to a usb drive and then install it?
Did you happen to look at the other screen shot that I posted on Jun 8 at 2:25. Some one else asked me to use this command. I don't know what that is telling me either.
Thank you for your help.
Montana


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

If it's possible to copy the update to a usb drive or something else, I will need instructions as to how to install it.
I have no way of getting on line with ubuntu. It maybe possible for me to connect at the library with a cable but don,t know how to make ubuntu see the connection this way either. Do I need another cable other than a modem cable for this? If so what cable and where do I get it?
Thank you.
Montana


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume that you are talking about connecting by ethernet cable. All you need is an ethernet cable. Ubuntu almost always just connects, although occasionally I've had to click on the networking icon and tell it to connect to the ethernet. Why can't you do this at home (or wherever you are)?

According to that Readme we talked about some time ago your wireless adapter is supported. If/when you get an ethernet connection try those few commands at the very end of the Readme.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello TerryNet
Yes I'm talking about connecting by ethernet cable.
I can't get on the net via wireless at home because I don't have wireless at home. That is why I go to the library.
I presume that the read me file you are talking about is at the following site
http://broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
Before trying the last few commands at the end of the read me file should I try to update Ubuntu and see if that solves the problem.
Thank You
Montana


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes (that's the Readme) and yes (try the update Ubuntu first).


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I went to the site the following commands are what I thought you were talking about. From the shell which I assume is the terminal. Do I do this off line in the desktop or on line from the desktop?
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernal-source
Next reboot and check to see if driver is active.
I just want to make sure that I do this correctly so there are no problems. 
Thank you very much for all the help from everyone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> From the shell which I assume is the terminal.


Correct. 

Best to try when you have internet access, but doesn't hurt to try it w/o internet access.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I tried to do it off line but it didn't do anything. I tried to get on line with an ether net cable and that didn't work either. It was asking for things that I couldn't find or know what they were asking for.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that there was someplace that I read that there is some kind of Acer driver or something to do with acer that causes a problem. The person was asked to post some info from the terminal after given them a command.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I tried to get on line with an ether net cable and that didn't work either.


That's pretty upsetting, 'cause ethernet should really be no problem. Did you check to make sure the same cable and router port work with Windows?


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I go to the library to get on line wireless and also tried to connect via ethernet and could not. I'll try to connect with ethernet on Windows and see what happens. I was thinking that maybe I should try reinstalling Ubuntu and see if that does anything. 
Could you tell me is there a way to install upgrades with out internet. Can I download an update and then put it on a dvd or cd if it fits and then install it. I could do it with the terminal if I was given the commands to use in the terminal.
Are there any other commands that you want me to use in the terminal to check anything?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

I found the following article about updating without a network connection. I've never done this so I have no idea how or even if it will work but you can give it a shot:

http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/0...-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/

Next time you get ethernet plugged please post back the result of ifconfig command. Also, can you please post your /etc/resolve.conf settings (gedit /etc/resolv.conf)


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello Hondafrank
Sorry for taking so long.
I found directions in a book that I'm reading on how to update without a direct web connection. It is actually relatively easy I guess. You start ubuntu up after you are on you use the dvd or cd that you have copied the up date to and put it in the drive. It then detects the cd and you follow the directions. I couldn't up date because it said something was missing if I remember. I'm going to try it again and take down what it said.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

this is the screen I got when I went to drivers and clicked on the activate button.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry for the delay with all these screen shots
This one is the results of the following command
ifconfig


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

This screen shot is for the following command
gedit/etc/resolve.config


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

as for the ether net connection I couldn't get it with windows either. I went to a store that I deal with and the person there hooked up windows to the ether net and it worked. I an going to go back and see if he would try it with the ubuntu side. This was at a best buy so I didn't want to ask him to do that at this time.


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like something is amiss with the network at the library. As Terrynet said you should be able to just plug in and it should work (provided both ends are setup for DHCP). I suggest you confirm network settings with them before proceeding with anything. See if you can get it working in either OS. Once you get online you should be able to use synaptic package manager to fix your broken packages and then run your updates.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Once you get online you should be able to use synaptic package manager to fix your broken packages and then run your updates.


Or maybe just reinstall Ubuntu and then immediately try to install the proprietary driver. Before going to the trouble to install you could run Ubuntu as a live CD and see if you can install the proprietary driver and use the Wi-Fi.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I am sorry for not getting back to you all sooner but I was having a problem reinstalling Ubuntu. Solved that problem so that I could reinstall ubuntu. I checked for the drivers they are still not there but at least now I'm no longer getting the broken package message. So hopefully it will make it a little easier to solve the problem with the wireless. I will now try to connect with the either net cord, hope it works, don't think it will. I'll let you know.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

I went into ubuntu and tried to get the ether net to work but no luck.
I clicked on the icon on the top of the screen next I went to network connections and clicked on wired. Under the heading of Name was auto etho and under last used was never. I could not get the ether net to work. 
Should I redo all the commands and post the results since I reinstalled ubuntu?
Thank you for any help that you can provide.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Really shouldn't be having any problem with ethernet.  Is this where Windows will connect but Ubuntu doesn't?

When you went to Hardware Drivers (as in post # 40) the Broadcom driver is not there now?


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

When I went to drivers the driver is still not there. There is nothing there at least the broken package message is not there anymore. Guess that was fixed when I reinstalled Ubuntu. I read somewhere that an acer driver might be activated and can cause this problem with this laptop. I don't remember where I read it. 
When I try to connect with windows it asks me for a name and a password but I don't have either so I just click connect and it doesn't connect.
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## LLMontana (Apr 24, 2011)

Can anyone give further assistance since this problem has not been solved?


----------

